# Jäger, Druiden, Lederverarbeitung (Spezialisierungen) und Alchemie?



## Hollower (17. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Jäger der nun kurz vor seiner Spezialisierung in Lederverarbeitung steht. Leider habe ich davon rein gar keine Ahnung. Ich könnte Elementarlederer, Drachenlederer oder Stammeslederer werden. Was ist am besten zu wählen als Beast Master Jäger? Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Ich weiß leider nicht die einzelnen Schwerpunkte der Lederverarbeitung, was sie mir bringen und was sinnvoll ist.

Desweiteren habe ich einen Druiden der ebenfalls Lederverarbeitung als Beruf hat. Ist das sinnvoll mit den beiden Charakteren Lederverarbeitung zu lernen und sich gegebenenfalls unterschiedlich zu spezialisieren oder sollte ich vielleicht doch lieber etwas anderes lernen mit dem Druiden? Vielleicht Alchemie? Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.

Grüße, Hollower


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2008)

Schwere Rüstung mit AP gibt es als Drachenlederer, unter anderem eine schicke Brustplatte wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Beim Druiden kommts auf deine Skillung an, Lederverarbeitung kann unter Umständen mit beiden Chars sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Kneppe (9. November 2008)

wenn man jetzt von einem Heal dudu ausgeht, ist es dann sinnvoll lederer zu werden?^^


----------



## Baeon (9. November 2008)

Kneppe schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt von einem Heal dudu ausgeht, ist es dann sinnvoll lederer zu werden?^^


bisher gabs ab 375 ledererskill gute sachn zum bauen - wildfakenset hat fast t5 stand gehabt 

aber mit dem addon weiss man nicht was noch so alles an rezepten lernbar ist bzw dropt.

denke für heildruiden ist es sinnvoll für jäger kann ichs nicht sagen ( bin druide  und habe lederer skill 375 )


----------



## Schwarzmond (10. November 2008)

Als Jäger auf alle Fälle Drachenlederer.
Grüsse


----------



## Hicks1 (19. November 2008)

Kneppe schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt von einem Heal dudu ausgeht, ist es dann sinnvoll lederer zu werden?^^



Hi ich finde schon. Für Healdruiden gibts ein paar nette Sachen. Ob man dafür alleine den Beruf hochziehn sollte weiss ich nicht.

Die grossen Verlierer in sachen Lederei sind wohl wir Moonkins. Hab noch kein Teil gefunden das Crit bzw Hit drauf hat. Bin im mom bei Skill 425.

Auch Dalaran bietet da nichts.


----------

